# Red Cabbage



## bunnylovexoxo (Jul 29, 2013)

Is it okay for rabbits to eat red cabbage? I know normal iceburg cabbage is not okay. If it is okay for them to eat how much in moderation should you give it and how often? 
:bunny5


----------



## missyscove (Jul 29, 2013)

Cabbage is one of those cruciferous veggies that can give some buns gas. It should be safe, but I'd just do a very small amount to see how your rabbit responds.


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 29, 2013)

missyscove said:


> Cabbage is one of those cruciferous veggies that can give some buns gas. It should be safe, but I'd just do a very small amount to see how your rabbit responds.



Agree. Pretty sure red cabbage is ok for buns
As it says so on this one diet site I go by. Agreed though
That it should be given in small amounts. Really
Anything u are giving or changing should be done
Gradually to avoid GI upset.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you mean cabbage or lettuce? Because there is red cabbage, or iceberg lettuce. Iceberg lettuce is not safe, I personally wouldn't feed cabbage just to make sure that I wasn't upsetting my bunn's tummy, but you can feed other varieties of lettuce like romaine and darker leafed varieties.


----------



## bunnylovexoxo (Jul 29, 2013)

It is the cabbage! I just felt bad because my dad bought my bunny some wanting to feed it to him, and I just wanted to make sure it was safe before doing so


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 29, 2013)

Just start with it in small amounts  It is safe, but may cause gas in large amounts or to sensitive bunnys. But so will other veggies.


----------

